# New protein Shakers



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking at getting some new shakers, can anyone recommend some as at the moment i am using coil shakers which are very good but my two little girls keep nicking the coils, so when I go to use them the shakers are empty, are there also any small shakers on the market ?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/

had an offer on last week i got three for three pounds


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bally said:


> Looking at getting some new shakers, can anyone recommend some as at the moment i am using coil shakers which are very good but my two little girls keep nicking the coils, so when I go to use them the shakers are empty, are there also any small shakers on the market ?


watching this thread with interest cos i am getting very pi55ed off at the way that the little coil ball think from my shaker can defy the laws of pyhsics and somehow manage to wind itself around and thing that it comes into contact with.

becomes a krypton factor style challenge to seperate from its choses home for the day lol


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> watching this thread with interest cos i am getting very pi55ed off at the way that the little coil ball think from my shaker can defy the laws of pyhsics and somehow manage to wind itself around and thing that it comes into contact with.
> 
> becomes a krypton factor style challenge to seperate from its choses home for the day lol


Tell me about it, when we do actually find the coils my missis likes to put both the coils in one shaker then when i go to use it it takes 15 mins to unlock


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

smaj210 said:


> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/
> 
> had an offer on last week i got three for three pounds


I always use discount supps didnt see that offer


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-gym-optimum-health-coil-shaker-700ml-shaker

i got a free one as free shaker on all orders


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

smaj210 said:


> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/training-accessories-gym-optimum-health-coil-shaker-700ml-shaker
> 
> i got a free one as free shaker on all orders


just placed an order the other, but that offer had finished


----------

